# cheap fursuits



## powerk25 (May 14, 2013)

(before reading, if this is placed in the wrong spot please tell me) im a younger guy who wants a fursuit but not haveing a job impacts my buying and i can manage like the paws but still need a head  because i cant make one from scratch if anyone helped me out id be grateful forever, if you can please pm me or comment on how i should apporch this, thanks so much.


----------



## Dokid (May 14, 2013)

powerk25 said:


> (before reading, if this is placed in the wrong spot please tell me) im a younger guy who wants a fursuit but not haveing a job impacts my buying and i can manage like the paws but still need a head  because i cant make one from scratch if anyone helped me out id be grateful forever, if you can please pm me or comment on how i should apporch this, thanks so much.


Well, I suggest that you save up and you'll eventually be able to get one. I don't really have any other solution other than that and learn to sew.You should also define what is "cheap" to you. $350 or 400 for a head is "cheap" to me. While for others they think closer to $200.


----------



## powerk25 (May 14, 2013)

200$ for the head or the suit? (lol im new to prices)


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

$200 for either will get you a crappy suit or shitty head. You can make a decent partial for that much however.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2013)

You are better off making it yourself.




Teal said:


> $200 for either will get you a crappy suit or shitty head. You can make a decent partial for that much however.




I have a head that I ma trying to pawn off for 200 . There's nothing wrong with it, but I don't want it to go to someone who will treat it like shit because it was cheap. >.>

And I made it as part of my public speaking class.


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I have a head that I ma trying to pawn off for 200 . There's nothing wrong with it, but I don't want it to go to someone who will treat it like shit because it was cheap. >.>
> .


 But that's a used head.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> But that's a used head.



Used once. And that was to make the teacher melt from the cuteness.


----------



## powerk25 (May 14, 2013)

if you still got it in august ill buy it lol, but anywayz i was trying to find someone who would sell a head for cheap ,beacuse i honestly cant make one, it takes alot of skill.


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Used once. And that was to make the teacher melt from the cuteness.


 I'm just saying spending that much on a _new_ suit is stupid.



powerk25 said:


> if you still got it in august ill buy it lol, but anywayz i was trying to find someone who would sell a head for cheap ,beacuse i honestly cant make one, *it takes alot of skill*.


 Which is why they're so expensive.


----------



## Dokid (May 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> But that's a used head.



Doesn't matter. It was used only once. It's not like a car :/



powerk25 said:


> 200$ for the head or the suit? (lol im new to prices)



For the head that's dirt cheap. I've seen a few really nice ones for that. But most of them are meh at best.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm just saying spending that much on a _new_ suit is stupid.



For you, I'll charge a grand!


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Doesn't matter. It was used only once. It's not like a car :/


 Difference is something new made custom and a suit that was someone else's size and design.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> Difference is something new made custom and a suit that was someone else's size and design.



Generic dog design #999999999999999991. Generic dog # 22423 stole my character.


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Generic dog design #999999999999999991. Generic dog # 22423 stole my character.


 How about a scarlet phoenix-owl hybrid with a blue beak?


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> How about a scarlet phoenix-owl hybrid with a blue beak?



You stole my character! How dare you!? LYNCH!!


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You stole my character! How dare you!? LYNCH!!


 SAVE ME!!!


----------

